# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Dojenje i menstruacija

## likica_i

Juce sam dobila prvu menstruaciju a porodila sam se 9.10 znaci sa 5 tjedna. Isklucivo dojim dete i nisam primetila da se kolicina mleka smanjila. Malog dojim po zahtevu. Citam da je dojenje povezano sa menstrualnim ciklusom i da vecina zena dobije menstruaciju po prestanku dojenja ili kada se kolicina mleka smanji. Bas me uhvatila panika da mi ne nestane mleko jer nam za sada bas lepo ide i mali je lepo napredovao. Molim komentare i iskustva drugih majki.

----------


## mikka

meni je poslije prvog poroda m. dosla nakon 2, a poslije drugog nakon 3 mjeseca. dojim i dalje, oboje (iako stariji trazi jednom tjedno ili rjede). jedino sto sam primjetila da se ponekad, kad trebam dobiti, mala nasisava do besvijesti, ali prestane kad dobijem. tako da u principu nemas frke.

----------


## tropical

i ja dojim i imam menstruacijije, nije se mlijeko smanjilo samo što moj nasisava i pred nego ću dobiti i tijekom cijele menstruacije. i to je prestrašno, ali opet, preživi se :shock:

----------


## nevenera

meni je menstruacija došla 3 mj nakon poroda. isključivo dojim pa se iznenadih. tina je trebalo malo više nagovarati da sisa ali je sve bilo ok. nacicavanje pred menzes nisam primjetila ali pazit cu sad ako dobijem opet

----------


## grom

I ja sam menstruaciju dobila nekih 5 tjedana nakon poroda. Međutim kasnijim pretragama je utvrđeno da su to i danas još uvijek (sad već ima 10 mjeseci) krvarenja bez ovulacije.

----------


## tropical

> I ja sam menstruaciju dobila nekih 5 tjedana nakon poroda. Međutim kasnijim pretragama je utvrđeno da su to i danas još uvijek (sad već ima 10 mjeseci) krvarenja bez ovulacije.


sad ću ja glupo pitanje- kako se to ustvrđuje?

----------


## apricot

možda po visini prolaktina?

----------


## KayaR

Ja sam prvu bebu dojila 9 meseci,pa ostala trudna ponovo a da menstruaciju nisam ni dobila.
I drugo sam dojila 9 meseci,ali se ne secam kada sam dobila nakon toga :/   :Grin:  
Malena ce sad godinu a ja i dalje nemam menstruaciju,tako je tokom dojenja bilo kod moje mame a i kod moje bake,a i ovde sam citala da to nije nista neobicno.
Zanima me da li je moguce da uopste necu dobiti dokle god sisa :? 
I jos me zanimaju ta nasisavanja pre i tokom menstruacije-da li je to jer im je mleko tada jos ukusnije ili ga ima manje ili....u cemu je fora?

----------


## grom

> kako se to ustvrđuje?


Kako na UZV nije bilo "dokaza" ovulacije, vadila sam razinu progesterona (jako je nizak). 

Što se mlijeka i menstruacije tiče, meni se isto čini da ga u tom periodu imam manje. Čitala sam o tome nešto ovdje - kažu da je do hormona.

Bilo kako bilo ja sam baksuz s tim "pelenama". Većinu trudnoće sam krvarila poslije sam bila pošteđena mjesec i pol.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ***MARETA

ne brini,nećeš izgubiti mlijeko i neće ti se smanjit proizvodnja.
Ja sam odmah nakon 40 dana dobila tetku,odlično je dobivao na težini,mlijeka za cijeli vrtić  :Grin:  
Dapače,mlijeka još uvijek ima nakon skoro 2 mj od prestanka dojenja  :Kiss:

----------


## argentina

evo je...  :Evil or Very Mad:  
nakon samo 6 tjedana.

mali nacicava, navlači, pušta, mrmlja, opet hvata, cica itd.
mlijeka ima ko u priči.

ne znam, možda nam se poklopilo sa skokom u razvoju koji ide oko 6. tjedna...

----------


## Smokvica.

A jeli uobičajeno da su menstruacije neredovite dok dojiš?
Meni je zadnja bila 28.10 pa se sad već malo brinem..  :Grin:

----------


## kika 2

okus mlijeka se mijenja pod utjecajem hormona kad je menstruacija u pitanju, kažu čak na kiselkasto  (umisto slatkasto kako su bebe navikle) pa je to možda jedan od razloga zašto se bebe čudno ponašaju tih dana u mjesecu. moja prva menstruacija iza poroda je bila nakon 4.-og mj. od rođenja i mala je bila totalno nezadovoljna sisanjem par dana prije nego bi ja procurila, kao da se ne može dovoljno najesti, a sa druge strane kao da joj nije pasalo. opalila bi je nervoza i energično čupala cicu pa nisam znala eli je odbija ili je želi. jako ju je to nerviralo.
Sada sa drugim još nisam procurila. :D

----------


## jkitanov

Ja sam tek dobila drugu (kasnila 4-5dana)  i skužila da me uredno grize i grebe par dana prije M.
Kad dobijem sve je super, ali tih par dana grickanje je neizbježno.

----------


## iva_luca

Evo baš jučer, četiri dana prije prvog rođendana moje L. ja sam dobila menstruaciju. Nije me iznenadila jer sam imala tipične znakove ovulacije....
E sad, moja L. obožava mamine slatke i može sisati kad god joj ih ponudim. 
Ali to koliko visi na njima zadnjih tjedan dana je nevjerojatno! Ili to moje dijete koristi sutuaciju što je mama shrvana neugodnom virozom zalegla u krevet pa je pristup slatkima lakši????!!! A ako se okus mlijeko mijenja iz slatkastog u gorkasti za trajanja m, eto veselja za moju princezu (ona ne voli slatko, ali, zato uredno mljacka nakon kapi D vitamina, jednom se dočepala kiselog krastvaca i s užitkog ga smazala....). 
Što se količine tiče, nisam primjetila da je mlijeka manje, dapače: nakon silnih nacicavanja i uzgrednih mazuljkenja, navlačenja, milovanja, lupkanja, lickanja i ostalih iskaza dragosti prema slatkima, pomislila sam da se ona samo igra i da nema šanse da u njima ima još koja kap.... i išla provjeriti - ne da je kapalo nego špricalo!

----------


## eliot

Smokvica, i mene to zanima?
Ja sam naime dobila sad prvi put kad će G.-u skoro prvi rođendan, ali krvarenje je trajalo samo 2 dana i bilo ga je jako malo, pa se opet mrvicu javilo nakon 2 dana pa opet ništa. To je to. Bez bolova, bez ičega. Jel to normalno?
Još dojim, ali sve manje (doduše ne manje po učestalosti, nego po količini - otkako jede više krute hrane).

----------


## Aiko

Ja sam prvu dobila nakon mjesec i pol dana i kratko je trajalo. Čak nisam ni sigurna jel to bilo to, jer mi je netom prije toga stalo krvarenje od carskog (slabašno, doduše). Sad je bebica više od tri mjeseca i ni traga od mece. Vidim da i ostale imaju slične situacije pa se ne zabrinjavam. Mali sisa bez problema. I sisao je dok sam imala mecu, ne sjećam se da je bilo išta sporno s njim tih dana...

----------


## †vanesax

Pitanje za iskusne...
Dobila sam 8 meseci nakon poroda i od tada do sad, tačno pola godine imam uredne m (za sada na oko 30-32 dana), međutim sada mi već dobro kasni, više od 12 dana, pa se pitam šta bi to moglo biti. Već se lagano brinem.
Kod ginićke sam bila pre nepuna 2 meseca, kada je bilo sve ok i na pregledu i na UZV. 
Jel moguće da zbog dojenja odjednom tako prestane tj. počne da zakašnjava?  :Undecided: 
Inače, L ne sisa više niti količinski niti češće nego pre, možda čak i manje otkako sam počela da radim pre mesec i po dana. Imamo i dalje noćne podoje 1-5 puta.

----------


## mali mrav

Ja sam od onih sretnica,očito rijetkih, koje dok doje noću ne dobivaju menstruaciju. Tako je bilo s prvom bebom do njegovog 16-og mjeseca, kad je prestao po noći dojiti,iako je po danu još par puta dojio. Dobila mengu jednom i ostala trudna! No to sam tako i htjela. Sad imam bebicu od 10 mj,doji noću,menge nem, svi hepi!
*vanesax* ja bi na tvom mjestu napravila test,da isključiš moguću trudnoću. Moguće je svašta,od stresa,naglog gubitka kilograma i sl. zbog čega može ciklus zaštekati.

----------


## annie84

Ja još uvijek dojim po noći (i po danu) i dobila sam prvu sad-nakon 8.5 mjeseci. Ja zadovoljna  :Smile:

----------


## benedetta

Nakon skoro 7 mjeseci dobila prvu, još uvijek dojim negdje 10-ak put po danu. Po noći ne dojim još od kada je bebica napunila 3 mjeseca jer spava čitavu noć u komadu. Naravno, postoje noći kada se probudi jednom ili dvaput, ali to je zaista rijetko.

----------


## argentina

ja dojim 7 mjeseci i sad sam dobila cetvrtu mengu po redu.
do sad nismo imali problema, ali sad kad sam dobila, skoro pa smo prestali dojiti.
ne samo radi m. nego nam se poklopilo vise stvari.

ono sto mene muci je od kad sam rodila, imam strasno jake pms-ove.
ima tko slicnih iskustava?

----------


## ivana2010

Prošli sam mjesec dobila prvu menstruaciju 6,5 mj nakon poroda, e sad, jel postoji mogućnost da je više nemam? Ili da odem po test,brrrrrrrr? Onda kada sam ju dobila bebač je manje cikao i počeli smo sa kašicama, a sada opet više cika... Recite mi da ima i toga...A ja ću pričekati još koji dan pa ... uf.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> ono sto mene muci je od kad sam rodila, imam strasno jake pms-ove.
> ima tko slicnih iskustava?


Evo me. 
Uhvate me nervoza i glad danima prije nego što ću dobiti  :Sick: 
Prije nisam ni znala što je PMS, uvijek bi me menstruacija iznenadila, a sad dosta ranije znam da ću dobiti. I ja i moji ukućani  :Grin: . Ma užas.

Ali, za razliku od prije poroda, sad nemam menstrualne bolove, apsolutno ništa.

I još da pripomenem da sam prvi put menstruaciju dobila točno 3 mjeseca nakon poroda, a ovaj put točno 4 mjeseca nakon poroda. Oba puta sam dojila isključivo i bome prilično intenzivno, i danju i noću, broj podoja ne brojim, nema smisla. K tomu još ovaj put dojim tandem. 
I ne primjećujem nikakve promjene kod mojih sisavaca dok imam m., svi sisaju kao i inače  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## IvanaR

I ja imam sličan problem, ranije nisam imala ni p od PMSa, a sad me rastura! Nešto ne primećujem da ima uticaj na dojenje, ali doduše mačka ima 16m i ja sam počela da radim, pa ni ne siki tako često kao što je ranije.

----------


## klaudija

Prošlo mi je 9 mj od poroda i još nisam dobila menstruaciju, mala doji.. No, ovih dana osjetim stezanja u donjem dijelu trbuha.. Kao da ću dobiti mengu.. Znači li to da se priprema ili?? Dosad mi se to nije događalo..

----------


## martinaP

> ono sto mene muci je od kad sam rodila, imam strasno jake pms-ove.
> ima tko slicnih iskustava?


Tu sam  :Smile: .

Nisam nikad prije imala PMS, dok nisam dobila M nakon prvog poroda. Trebala su mi dobra 3-4 mjeseca da skužim što se događa, koji me vrag odjednom spopada. Bila sam strašno mrzovoljna, grizla za svaku glupost... Jadan MM  :Grin: . Ali nije dugo trajalo, nakon cca 6 mjeseci su PMS-ovi prestali i više se nisu pojavljivali.

----------


## andreja

rodila sam 03.07.,krvarila sam 4tj.,zatim nakon par dana dobila već prvu M,sad 31.8.ja dobila i drugu M,krvarila 2 dana ko luda!dr.mi rekla da su rijetke kojima se ciklus tako brzo stabilizira,srećom pa nemam PMS,jedino sam primjetila da mi je beba(dojim) u te dane malo nervoznija...

----------


## annie84

PMS sam imala i prije, ali nakon poroda puno izrazeniji i duze traje. A i ciklusi su mi poremeceni, prije je trajao tocno 28 dana, sad oko 40-45 dana. I jos dojim...

----------


## Aiko

I meni je drukčija menstruacija nego prije poroda. Svi mi govorili joj to ti se sve fino sredi nakon poroda. Nije da sam imala nekih problema, ali bilo je prije lakše. Sad bolnije i obilnije. Prije bih osjetila kad će doći, sad odjednom grune. Hm. Dojimo već 10 mj. 

P.S. Blago sretnici koja već devet mjeseci nema menstruaciju.  :Smile:

----------


## Bebinja

nakon prvog poroda,menzes sam dobila nakon 4.5 mj.
nakon drugog poroda došla je za 6 mj,a dojim tandem...mislila sam da neće tako skoro.
nikakve razlike ne primjećujem,isto kao i prije poroda,ciklusi isti...

samo šta mi sada još više ide na živce taj osjećaj menzesa...

----------


## kli_kli

Isidor ce za 10 dana napuniti 2 godine, a ja jos uvek nemam mecu.
Koji je forumski rekord?
Od kad je prosla prva godina ja je (sa nestrpljenjem) cekam.

----------


## mihim

hm, ja se cudim kak je jos nema, evo malena ima tocno 9,5 mj i nema nikakvih naznaka da se sprema.
iskreno, ne fali mi, al bi voljela znat kad mi je ovulacija, ak je uopce ima.

----------


## mihim

> Prošli sam mjesec dobila prvu menstruaciju 6,5 mj nakon poroda, e sad, jel postoji mogućnost da je više nemam? Ili da odem po test,brrrrrrrr? Onda kada sam ju dobila bebač je manje cikao i počeli smo sa kašicama, a sada opet više cika... Recite mi da ima i toga...A ja ću pričekati još koji dan pa ... uf.


 ima jos toga.
ja prvi put dobila nakon 4,5 mj ( izdajala se, cica igracka i tjesilica ), drugu dobila za 45 dana, pa ja mislim 43, i onda tek 35, pa se ustalilo po starom na 31 dan.

----------


## casper

> hm, ja se cudim kak je jos nema, evo malena ima tocno 9,5 mj i nema nikakvih naznaka da se sprema.
> iskreno, ne fali mi, al bi voljela znat kad mi je ovulacija, ak je uopce ima.



dobro kažeš. bilo bi dobro znati kad je ovulacija.
 moja će sad 6 mj. i ništa nema na vidiku.
s obzirom na moj PCOS mislim da su mi jajnici u zimskom snu i da nije ništa drugo  :Smile:

----------


## kli_kli

Ja nisam bila sklona nemanju ovulacije ranije. Ne znam da li da se zabrinem. Puna sam vode, sva sam naduta i mleka imam na hektolitre.

----------


## BubikaM

Nakon prvog poroda dobila sam prvu mengu nakon 3.5 mjeseci. Za samo dva ciklusa ostala sam trudna, i to u dane kad sam mislila da mi treba stici menga. Vjerovatno se zbog dojenja (iskljucivog) sve pomaklo, odnosno ciklusi su bili nepravilni. Iako mi je ta druga menga dosla na 30. dan.
Sad sam opet nakon 3.5 mjeseci dobila prvu mengu, ali opako se cuvamo od pocetka  :Smile: 

I sada samo dojim i nisam primjetila da je malcu zasmetala menga.

----------


## mina30

Evo i mene u klub, hvala Bogu pa nisam jedina, vec sam se zabrinula. Nije bi to bilo nakon prve trudnoce. Osjecam doslovno napade bjesnila koje ne mogu kontrolirati i traje bar tjedan dana. Kuzim da mi se to dogadja, ali ne mogu nista uciniti. Najgore je kad mi se na putu nadju djeca i kad pocnem urlati, poslije se rasplacem jer sam grozna majka. Mislila sam da je dojenje krivo i stvarno se nadam da ce to proci jer nisam za biti medju ljudima takva, trebam se zakjlucat u sobu!

----------


## mina30

> Tu sam .
> 
> Nisam nikad prije imala PMS,  dok nisam dobila M nakon prvog poroda. Trebala su mi dobra 3-4 mjeseca  da skužim što se događa, koji me vrag odjednom spopada. Bila sam strašno  mrzovoljna, grizla za svaku glupost... Jadan MM . Ali nije  dugo trajalo, nakon cca 6 mjeseci su PMS-ovi prestali i više se nisu  pojavljivali.





> Evo i mene u klub, hvala Bogu pa nisam jedina, vec sam se zabrinula. Nije bi to bilo nakon prve trudnoce. Osjecam doslovno napade bjesnila koje ne mogu kontrolirati i traje bar tjedan dana. Kuzim da mi se to dogadja, ali ne mogu nista uciniti. Najgore je kad mi se na putu nadju djeca i kad pocnem urlati, poslije se rasplacem jer sam grozna majka. Mislila sam da je dojenje krivo i stvarno se nadam da ce to proci jer nisam za biti medju ljudima takva, trebam se zakjlucat u sobu!


 pricam o PMS-u naravno. nije mi quotao poruku

----------


## Bilbo

jao drage cure, i moji pms-ovi me ubiše! prije sam ih isto imala, ali mi se čini nakn poroda da su jači...da, kužim i ja da trebam dobiti ali kao što su neke već rekle, nema šanse da se kontroliram  :Sad:  mene opere prvo nervoza, a onda jad, samo mi se plače, bez ikakvog razloga..na kraju kad dođe mi uopće nije jasno zbog čega sam se toliko sekirala, uh
..a dobila samo 3 mj. nakon poroda

----------


## S2000

Prvu mengu od poroda sam dobila nakon 6 mjeseci i od tada dolazi svako 50 dana. U vrijeme kad imam mengu maleni uopce nije zainteresiran za sisanje  :Sad:  a inace doji cca 10 puta u 24 sata pa mi je ovo jako neobicno. Ne znam da li mu tad okus mlijeka ne odgovara? 
Najveci mi je sad problem sto za tjedan dana moram biti odsutna cijeli dan, i danas sam pocela pripreme sa izdajanjem. Kako sam danas dobila mengu, strah me da nece htjet piti to mlijeko kad mu tata odledi...

----------


## mihim

16 mj i još ništa??? Da se brinem? Dojim na zahtjev od prvog dana.

----------


## ana.m

Nakon prvog poroda dobila sam mengu nakon 4 mjeseca, nakon drugog nakon 6 mjeseci, a sada još uvijek ništa...
Mada se dole staaalno nekaj događa i nadam se više procuriti jer mi je ovo ludilo!!

----------


## mayato

...ja sam malo zabrinuta...evo prije tjedan dana ( btw 3mj iza poroda ) sam dobila taj neki sluzavi krvavi iscjedak i to samo dok mokrim, trajao je 3 dana, a nakon toga sam procurila, nešto čudno, prije sam uvijek osjetila kad bi procurila, a sad to izleti iz mene, a da nemam pojma, uglavnom, curkala sam 2 dana, a sada opet samo taj sluzavi iscjedak i to nešto malo, samo danas, jel to menga ili kaj?zvala sam gin., a on veli da ako potraje duže od 5 dana da dođem k njemu, a meni sada eto 6.dan, ali ništa obilno, niš me ne boli, nikakve simptome kakve sam imala ranije nemam, jedino se znojim ko mala svinjica, a to sam se i prije trudnoće u dane menge...hvala na odgovorima...

----------


## Tina84

> ...ja sam malo zabrinuta...evo prije tjedan dana ( btw 3mj iza poroda ) sam dobila taj neki sluzavi krvavi iscjedak i to samo dok mokrim, trajao je 3 dana, a nakon toga sam procurila, *nešto čudno, prije sam uvijek osjetila kad bi procurila, a sad to izleti iz mene, a da nemam pojma*, uglavnom, curkala sam 2 dana, a sada opet samo taj sluzavi iscjedak i to nešto malo, samo danas, jel to menga ili kaj?zvala sam gin., a on veli da ako potraje duže od 5 dana da dođem k njemu, a meni sada eto 6.dan, ali ništa obilno, niš me ne boli, nikakve simptome kakve sam imala ranije nemam, jedino se znojim ko mala svinjica, a to sam se i prije trudnoće u dane menge...hvala na odgovorima...


Nije to ništa čudno. Još se nije sve "stislo"  :Smile: 
Može biti da je menstruacija.
Ja sam ju dobila 2 mjeseca nakon poroda i odmah uredan ciklus od 28 dana.  
Dojila sam pune dvije godine bez problema.

----------


## anamix

ja sam dobila prvu menstruaciju nakon godinu dana. imala još jednu i odna je K. dobio neku virozu i opet se poečo nacicavati do besvijesti. sad već dva mjeseca ništa. danas bila kod ginekologa i on mi je rekao da jajnici rade, ali da su neke stjenke tanke i da je to znak da menstruacija neće još sigurno nekoliko tjedana. kaže da je to normalno kod dojilja i da je moguće da je njegovo pojačano dojenje utjecalo na moju menstruaciju. uglavnom, meni baš i ne fali  :Smile:

----------


## mambi

Rodila sam krajem prošle godine,i već od drugog mjeseca ove godine...menge mi luduju :Undecided: 
svaka 2 tj,menga koja traje 3 dana...i na dnevnom ulošku  :Confused: 
kaže ginić da to tako neredovito može biti dokle god dojim...
jasno mi je to...ono što me živcira je PMS  :Mad: 
što bi značilo da sam skoro stalno u PMS-u  :Laughing: 
sama sebi nisam normalna  :Nope: 
ima li lijeka

----------


## paid

dajte me utješite....
rodila sam 20.04. svoje drugo dijete na carski rez.krvarenje je bilo uredno i stalo potpuno nakon nekih 20 dana.prije tri dana počela oskudno krvariti svježu krv...nervozna do ludila...je li to menga ili šta(čini mi se baš prepreprerano)..uredno dojim na zahtjev,sad sam u panici da će mi to smetati malenome.
s prvim djetetom nisam dobila mengu 7mjeseci, dok god sam intezivno dojila
nisam se ovome nadala još duuuuugo

----------


## Sani1612

Ja sam nakon oba poroda menstruaciju dobila nakon 28 dana i od tada redovito svaki mjesec. Klincima nije smetalo, bilo je nacicavanja uoči menstruacije i možda još dan dva al sve u svemu ništa strašno.

----------


## ana.m

Evo, nije dugo prošlo, stigla sa Elinih 8 mjeseci...I moram priznati da se osjećam bolje!
Dok nisam procurila, stalno je u meni nepto "kuhalo" i sad olakšanje...

----------


## Lady Grey

Meni je stigla prije par dana, 20 mjeseci nakon poroda.  :Smile:  Osjećam se kao da mi se vratila dobra, davno izgubljena prijateljica.  :Smile:  Manje me boli nego prije trudnoće, ali je daleko obilnije krvarenje, prava poplava. I dalje dojim.

----------


## Mingola

10 mj. nakon poroda, a dojila sam 17 mj.

----------


## jastin

evo da se i ja malo pridruzim :D Rodila sam prije 4.5mj,krvarila sam skoro 6tjedana i stalo na par dana i onda opet pocela malo krvarit neka 2-3 dana i to je sad sve stalo i nakon toga nista....sad mene zanima dali je to bila prva menstruacija ili jos ciscenje?? hvala na odgovoru  :Smile: ))

----------


## Dince Klince

Eh ovako ,mene zanima da li se moze dobiti menstruacija (dojim iskljucivo) i poslije da prodje ured 2 mj a da je vise nema,je li moguce da je dojenje poremeti,nemam simptoma trudnoce,a i strah me je da vadim test  :Smile:  a cuvali smo se svaki put ??

----------


## nijntje

rodila sam prije 2 mjeseca i dojenje nam super ide  :Smile:  medjutim vec dva dana imam roze iscjedak koji lici na mengu...(??) danas sam se i osjecala uzasno hormonalno i bas kao da sam dobila, medjutim i dalje je to samo "mrljanje". a kad je veceras beba pocela plakati uz svaki gutljaj zabrinula sam se da se okus nije promijenio kako sam negdje procitala i naravno umrla od straha da cu izgubiti mlijeko. nakon sto se pokakao stavila sam ga ponovo i sve je bilo ok. da li je moguce da imam neku "pseudo" menstruaciju??

----------


## alef

Moguce je da imas pravu pravcatu menstruaciju  :Smile:  Ja evo sad od svoje dr... Menstruaciju dobila nepuna dva mjeseca nakon poroda, kaze da se i ovulacija vec uspostavila, a dojim iskljucivo i neprestano...

----------


## nijntje

hvala alef. sada je vec prava, zapravo skoro ili koliko vec moze biti uz dojenje. ali zaaaastoooo?  :Crying or Very sad:  zasto tako rano...smrc

----------


## mihim

> Meni je stigla prije par dana, 20 mjeseci nakon poroda.  Osjećam se kao da mi se vratila dobra, davno izgubljena prijateljica.  Manje me boli nego prije trudnoće, ali je daleko obilnije krvarenje, prava poplava. I dalje dojim.


Ja sam dobila prvu tocno 19 mj nakon poroda, al bilo je jako oskudno, a bol par dana prije neizdrziva ( a prije samo glavobolja dan prije ). Nadam se da ce uskoro druga, pa da vidim jel to to...

----------


## sensei

Ja sam dojila prvih 12 mjeseci, nakon prestanka dojenja točno nakon 2  tjedna došla menga prvi puta.

----------


## alef

I ja se pitam zasto odmah... pa ima zena ne dobijaju godinama, neke nikako dok doje ne dobiju, ja bas odmah nakon lohija  :Sad:  Nadala sam se barem pola godine da cu biti free. Ali, sigurno je to dobro iz nekog razloga (ne moramo cekati nista za drugu bebu hahaha - sala mala, ne mislim bas odmah)

----------


## mare-

> kaže da je to normalno kod dojilja i da je moguće da je njegovo pojačano dojenje utjecalo na moju menstruaciju. uglavnom, meni baš i ne fali


nadam se da je i kod mene to u pitanju,budući sam 1.menstr.nakon poroda dobila nakon 16 mj. i normalno je imala dva mjeseca, i sad treći mjesec mi dobrano kasni, ali budući sam na godišnjem, i dijete mi sisa konstantno, i ja mislim da je to pojačano dojenje utjecalo da mi ovaj mj.izostane :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

si ziher da nisi trudna,meni nikakvo pojačano dojenje nakon kaj sam dobila menge nije zaustavilo mengu

----------


## anamix

ja sam dobila 'prvu' nakon 13 mjeseci od poroda, i onda još jednu...pa od onda ništa. bila kod ginića koji je bio siguran da sam trudna da bi na kraju ispalo da su jajnici opet na spavanju. nije imao objašnjene za te dvije menstruacije, ali eto ušla sam u 21. mjesec i nema menge. a ni ne fali mi

----------


## big milky mum

ja več dva dana imam bolove kao pms-i uopče mi nije jasno od kud sad to!! 
dojim isto kao i prvi put, isključivo a tad mi menstruacija stigla negdje 
oko godinu dana nakon poroda pa mi je sad baš čudno! Očekivala sam da bude i ovaj put tako ali očito ne bude!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## alef

Cure koje ste dobile ubrzo nakon poroda je li vam M dolazila redovito? Ja dobila jednu nekon nekih 8 sedmica i onda nista (malom ce jos malo 4 mjeseca)...

----------


## kriistiina

bok mame

trebam malu pomoć.

dojim redovno i puno sad će dvije godine i uopće nisam dobila M.... Bila sam na ginekološkom i sve je ok 
jel imala koja takav slučaj?

hvala

----------

